# powerbook et television



## tehem (8 Juin 2004)

excusez moi si la question a deja ete traite, mais comme j'ai une connexion toute pourrite la recherche sur le moteur risque de me prendre un temps fou.

 voila, la question est toute bete: que faut-il (cable, adaptateur...) pour brancher un powerbook (15") sur la tele (par ex pour regarder un dvd ou un diaporama avec iphoto)?

 (petite precision, c'est une tele tres basique : au mieux elle a une connectique péritel)

  merci d'avance de vos reponses


----------



## Apca (8 Juin 2004)

Salut, 

Il te faut ce cable :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/belgiumfrstore.woa/91506/wo/gs1ahAaQ3abm2ikTLi31IgdLw3z/2.3.0.5.10.3.1.1.13.0


----------



## Gallenza (8 Juin 2004)

Et une fois qu'on a ce cable?


----------



## Apca (8 Juin 2004)

Une fois que tu a ce cable, il te faudra soit un s/video ou soit un composite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La qualité étant meilleur avec le S/video 


Et concernant le son, il te faudra ce cable par exemple :


----------



## Apca (8 Juin 2004)

Personnellement je l'ai fait avec mon emac et j'en suis très content.


----------



## Amophis (8 Juin 2004)

Le mieux c'est d'acheter un adaptateur Péritel / SVideo RCA.






C'est un adaptateur noir avec d'un côté une prise péritel mâle et de l'autre une prise S-vidéo femelle et trois RCA (jaune rouge blanc) femelle. Même les nouvelles consoles sont vendu avec ça, ça copute rien.

Après tu branche ta sortie SVidéo de ton PB à l'adaptateur, et l'adaptateur à la télé 

Si tu veux le son, il te faut un cable jack 3.5 / RCA.






Voilà le tour est joué 



Grilled !!!!!


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

Grillé  

Par contre, le premier lien n'est pas bon. sur un ALu15 (je crois aussi les Ti???), la sortie S-Vidéo est d'origine


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Grillé
> 
> Par contre, le premier lien n'est pas bon. sur un ALu15 (je crois aussi les Ti???), la sortie S-Vidéo est d'origine



Oui, mon Ti 550 avait la sortie SVideo (en prime ils fournissaient le ptit adaptateur Svideo/composite, avec


----------



## Amophis (8 Juin 2004)

Ils le fournissent toujours avec les alu 15 et 17


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ils le fournissent toujours avec les alu 15 et 17



Bon, bin je vais aller refouiller la boîte de mon 17 Rev1 
C'est curieux car il m'avait semblé m'être fait la réflexion au déballage de la bête...


----------



## Gallenza (8 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous pour tous ces détails ;-)


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juin 2004)

Oui sur mon Alu j'ai la sortie d'origine S vidéo, tres pratique d'ailleurs


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Juin 2004)

Ca dépend, je prend l'hypothèse où comme moi tu as un télé avec une simple péritel.
Tu plugg le cable fourni  avec ton PB ( sortie miniVidéo ), sur ce cable tu plug le cable que tu as acheté dans le post d'avant ( Cable AV), et pour finir un convertisseur péritel.

Quand j'ai compris ca et vu le pris des cables, je suis allé m'acheter un lecteur de DVD de salon à 3990 chez Intermarché ....
A toi de voir


----------



## gece (9 Juillet 2004)

J'ai aussi quelques soucis avec mon powerbook et la tv. J'ai branché l'ordinateur avec un cable qui permet de faire la jonction avec l'adapteur fourni par apple (port de sortie S-Vidéo) et impossible de voir quoi que ce soit quand je fais détecter les moniteur (AV2 sur la TV qui à 4 ans). Il y juste un petit flash horizontal qui apparait. J'ai suivi l'ensemble des instructions du livret du powerbook, et je ne vois plus ce qu'il faut faire. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...`
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

c normal, si tu te sers du cable s-video alors que ta TV n'as pas d'entree de ce type. utilise un cable composite (le jaune) l'image sera moins bonne mais ca passera si tu lui donne un resolution basse (640X480).


----------



## gece (12 Juillet 2004)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai utilisé un cacle composite avec les embouts jaune. Mais ça ne donne rien. Vaut-il mieux un adapteur pour le brancher sur la prise péritel ?


----------



## wewe (17 Janvier 2005)

up, avec une variante : je souhaietrai brancher mon alu 12 (1,33ghz) sur ma télé qui ne dispose que d'une prise péritel.
 j'ai compris ce qu'il fallait brancher sur la télé, mais il me faut quoi pour mon alu qui n'est pas pourvu d'un port s-video?
 merci !


----------



## wewe (17 Janvier 2005)

personne ne sait? on ne peut pas brancher un powerbook 12 pouce last génération sur une télé?


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2005)

Si mais il te faut l'adaptateur adéquat


----------



## wewe (17 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si mais il te faut l'adaptateur adéquat


 
 merci vincmyl d'avoir répondu.
 à quel adaptateur fais-tu allusion?


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2005)

Euhh voici le lien 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?productLearnMore=M9319


----------



## chagregel (17 Janvier 2005)

adaptateur mini-dvi / vidéo en vente sur l'Apple Store ou dans les bonnes crémeries, entre 20 et 30 Euros, mais à ne pas cofondre avec le min-VGA / Vidéo de l'iBook


----------



## wewe (17 Janvier 2005)

merci les gras, c'est exactement ça que je cherchais....


----------

